# PHCC Pro Primary pumps



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

When Glentronics came out with their PHCC Pro line of primary pumps, the sales rep at Glentronics really pushed the fact these pumps are sold though plumbing supplies only. Well the plastic one I seen at the home depot under the basement watchdog name. That did not bother me at all since the only model I would sell is the S5 series pump. Well I did a job for a home owner today that asked me to install their new sump pump. Was a basement watchdog, except it was not plastic it was Cast iron with a stainless steel shaft, and so on. Only difference is it was panted green instead of red. But it sure as **** was the same PHCC PRO S5 under the basement watchdog branding. He bought it at Lowes... http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=197026-84862-BWT075&lpage=none

Another pump that I can not sell since the hardware stores sell them cheaper than what my supplier can sell them to me for.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Even on their Pro Series Pumps web site they say its only available through your local plumber!!

*Where To Purchase Pro Series Pumps*

*Homeowners*
The Pro Series line of Primary AC and backup sump pumps are available 
only through your local plumber.


----------



## helpsy (Dec 3, 2009)

I bought some system cleansers/inhibitors a fortnight ago and had to take them back as I realised the customer could get them cheaper than I got them for from merchant even with 30% off.they were able to get them cheaper at B&Q(same as your Home Depot).It could have been embarrassing for me.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Who says you cant sell somthing for more than the depot or lowes does? I do it all the time.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Who says you cant sell somthing for more than the depot or lowes does? I do it all the time.


 
I do it all the time too. But I just hat the troubles I deal with, with the price shoppers that come back and tell me they can get it cheaper at the hardware store for the same exact thing.

But what really gets me is here a company promises one thing with a brand, and release the same identical product under a different name. What do they take us plumbers for?? a bunch of morons? Do they really think that most plumbers do not know that Basement Watchdog and PHCC Pro is made by Glentronics? I do not know what happened there. I met the owner over 15 years ago he and I talked about electronics and such. Seemed like a nice guy with support for having these sold by contractors only. But something changed... maybe new management that is looking for the almighty buck and burn the bridges with the contractors on the way.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Only install what you sell is the way to solve that.


----------



## buythisone (Nov 8, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> When Glentronics came out with their PHCC Pro line of primary pumps, the sales rep at Glentronics really pushed the fact these pumps are sold though plumbing supplies only. Well the plastic one I seen at the home depot under the basement watchdog name. That did not bother me at all since the only model I would sell is the S5 series pump. Well I did a job for a home owner today that asked me to install their new sump pump. Was a basement watchdog, except it was not plastic it was Cast iron with a stainless steel shaft, and so on. Only difference is it was panted green instead of red. But it sure as **** was the same PHCC PRO S5 under the basement watchdog branding. He bought it at Lowes... http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=197026-84862-BWT075&lpage=none
> 
> Another pump that I can not sell since the hardware stores sell them cheaper than what my supplier can sell them to me for.


I saw your post and wanted to let you know that the pump sold at lowes is NOT the same. It is a quality pump but it's not the same at all. Check the stats. It's not all cast iron and has a much lower price point.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

buythisone said:


> I saw your post and wanted to let you know that the pump sold at lowes is NOT the same. It is a quality pump but it's not the same at all. Check the stats. It's not all cast iron and has a much lower price point.


May not be 100% the same but when a home owner looks at the S5033 I have and looks at the Basement Watchdog one all they see is the different colors and the different controller. And the huge price difference. So Glentronics still disappoints me with their promises of making a pump/battery backup pump exclusive to the professional contractors.

As for Primary pumps I am now selling Liberty Pumps, for battery back up pumps I am selling SumpPro systems.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bout time you stopped selling that Glentronics junk....:thumbup:


----------

